# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Raped in my dreams by a man I Just recently met... He is my teacher...

## Shego

To start out, I am a nicely toned 15 year old female. I have long brown hair, and I am a sophmore. This nightmare started when I was in seventh grade. I was tied to a bed, a man I didn't know walks up the stairs, he rapes me, I am forever his slave. This dream is like a second life. It never stops, and it never starts over. Its like pausing a movie, then coming back to it the next day. Well it went on up untill the beginning of sophmore year when I walked into my fourth period class. I had never known the man before then, and the second I walked into that class and looked at my teachers face, I realized it was my rapist. Like I had said though, I had NEVER met and or seen this man. Every night now that I know him, the dreams have slipped more into bondage, torture, and humiliation. He rapes me on the desk that I sit behind. I am scared. Anyone know how I could have known him? Any ideas on ANYTHING will help.

----------


## Shego

Please somebody help. He is in real life increasingly growing attention to me. He works as close to me as possible. I can't tell my parents because I fear they will put me into a mental hospital. I fear he has looked through my computer while I am at home, and seen the things I write down in a journal.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Okay, all i know is you might be dreaming a past life or a prediction dream of the future. My advice is to change school and not be near this teacher, tell your parents that you don't feel comfortable about this teacher and that he is giving signs of sexual harassment, for example looking at you in provacative ways etc. 
Say that you don't want this to be addressed any further to the school and that you want to change schools. It's best you do this as secretly as possible because if this concern will be forwarded to this certain teacher i know he will deny such things, of course authority is always 1st than the student and principles and teachers won't believe you, so it's best to go somewhere else, because dreams can for tell your own future. Who knows, these days teachers can be tormenters and no one knows. Hope this helps and wished i was here to see your post sooner than later.

----------


## MadMonkey

I know your scared but I don't think you should jump to conclusions like this. Sexual dreams ave very common in adolescence.  It is just a coincidence that he looks similar to the character from your dreams. Dream content have a lot to do with the way things feel. Something about this teacher reminded you of the dream character which made you remember him that way and intensified the later dreams. Paranoia is a powerful thing and you need to make sure you handle this rationally. I don't recommend changing schools but changing teachers might be best if you don't feel comfortable. However don't tell anyone except your parents it is about these dreams. You really should get help with this but there is nothing we here at dream views can do. Talk to your parents or a psychiatrist.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

As Neil Young said:


It's a dream
Only a dream
And it's fading now
Fading away
It's only a dream
Just a memory without anywhere to stay, 


My experiences with Dream Journaling and LDing leads me to believe that my dreams are just...dreams.  They don't hold much merit in real life.  They are sometimes fun so examine and analyze, but I'd try to let dreams be dreams and only dreams, but know sometimes that's difficult.  Good luck.


By the way, your teacher doesn't rape you.  Your subconscious mind "rapes" you.

----------


## Chimpertainment

> To start out, I am a nicely toned 15 year old female. I have long brown hair, and I am a sophmore. This nightmare started when I was in seventh grade. I was tied to a bed, a man I didn't know walks up the stairs, he rapes me, I am forever his slave. This dream is like a second life. It never stops, and it never starts over. Its like pausing a movie, then coming back to it the next day. Well it went on up untill the beginning of sophmore year when I walked into my fourth period class. I had never known the man before then, and the second I walked into that class and looked at my teachers face, I realized it was my rapist. Like I had said though, I had NEVER met and or seen this man. Every night now that I know him, the dreams have slipped more into bondage, torture, and humiliation. He rapes me on the desk that I sit behind. I am scared. Anyone know how I could have known him? Any ideas on ANYTHING will help.



Firstly, there are practical ways to be safe in most environments. If you feel in danger from someone, try to make sure you dont end up in a vulnerable situation with them. 
That threat indeed translated to your teacher whom you probably intuitively felt threatened by anyway. Those feelings might be similar and the face of the teacher is thereby attached. 
The increased intensity of the dreams would be a bigger concern in my mind. There is a fear there and it should be addressed. Be smart, and do what you can do to be safe in waking life. Then, its essential that whatever is bothering you be brought to light to you. 
Your subconscious is attempting to communicate, and many times, emotional experiences in the dream can be overwhelmingly powerful. One must go behind the curtain to see the truth. 
Project positive, protective thoughts before sleeping. Suggest to yourself that there is a guardian, watching over you. Some people use ancestors, some angels, some power animals, some god and so on. Whatever can persuade your heart to confidence and safety. 
Perhaps eventually, you might somehow send a message back to your unconscious mind. Whether that is through lucidity, or dream incubation, or mantras, communication and awareness is always key.

----------


## Marm

We at Dreamviews can only provide you with words of comfort but ultimately you will have to speak with a psychiatrist about this. I'm going to have to disagree with hathor (sorry  :wink2: ) as I don't believe in such things. Anyways it's most likely a coincidence - the mind works by association a lot of the time and it just so happens that the man in your dreams have similar qualities to the one in real life. Don't worry about it too much.

----------


## Marm

Welcome to DV by the way.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

I think no one seen the part when she said she was having recurring dreams for 3years (7th grade and now she's 15) about this and then seen the teacher similar to the dream man, this is obviously a prediction dream.
I don't care if you don't believe me on what i have said, i had and have my share of recurring dreams and prediction dreams.
But when it comes to prediction dreams it's a bit tricky because sometimes it shows you things that won't be laid out in waking life as it was in the dream, but scaringly it can sometimes.
And how can changing teachers help? When there is obviously one teacher for each class/course?

----------


## Chimpertainment

Hathor,

This dream doesnt have to be a prediction dream. Its more likely some very deep emotional trauma that is coming to the surface through dreams. Saying that it is a prediction dream implies that it is predetermined that she will be raped by this guy and I dont see how anyone can accept that notion.
Being 15 and having these kind of experiences is scary enough. She doesnt need to be told that it is really going to happen IWL....There is connection between these two worlds, but most of it is contained within our minds...

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

> Hathor,
> 
> This dream doesnt have to be a prediction dream. Its more likely some very deep emotional trauma that is coming to the surface through dreams. Saying that it is a prediction dream implies that it is predetermined that she will be raped by this guy and I dont see how anyone can accept that notion.
> Being 15 and having these kind of experiences is scary enough. She doesnt need to be told that it is really going to happen IWL....There is connection between these two worlds, but most of it is contained within our minds...



 I never said she will be, i said prediction dreams don't always seem like how it will be in waking life, and sometimes it can. Like i said it is tricky to know if it will happen the same way or not. 
If she did have a trauma before than she would have told, if not then that's her to decide on how to deal with it.

----------


## meistersomnius

Like the others said, the man before has had no face. The whole dream was just a mixture of your thoughts; but because you thought about the dream a lot, after it first occured, you stepped into a vicious circle. (Things that you think about most during the day occur in your dream.) The teacher ist just the missing face. Once you met him, and dreamed about him, your man has a face, which will stay. Either the mixture of your thoughts is based on lack of sexuality and fear, the fear of rape in general, or you perceived that you were sexually harassed by other persons before. Now did you feel that you were harassed by this particular teacher, before he became the face, or after that?
(I want to give you a hug, this is really fucked up  :Sad:  )

----------


## Shego

I always could see his face. I just had never known who it was. Im not sure if it was a prediction dream, but have any of you seen the tv show about the guy that lost sight between two worlds where in one, his son survived a crash, and in the other, his wife survived? Thats happening. Exept in one side, my parents love me and i am in an warm family with every day struggles, in the other side, i am raped, teased, beaten, abused. I know alot of you are going to try to fight me on this but let me put this out. I KNOW WHAT I SEE. You cant see through my eyes. As meistereominus said, this IS really fucked up. I dont speak in his class because he gets sexually aroused every time i make eye contact or speak!

----------


## DeletePlease

Why not just switch out of his class? Tell your counselor that your not comfortable in there and if she asks why, you can either say you feel as though he's paying special attention to you or that he reminds you of someone you've had a bad experience with.

----------


## Chimpertainment

> I always could see his face. I just had never known who it was. Im not sure if it was a prediction dream, but have any of you seen the tv show about the guy that lost sight between two worlds where in one, his son survived a crash, and in the other, his wife survived? Thats happening. Exept in one side, my parents love me and i am in an warm family with every day struggles, in the other side, i am raped, teased, beaten, abused. I know alot of you are going to try to fight me on this but let me put this out. I KNOW WHAT I SEE. You cant see through my eyes. As meistereominus said, this IS really fucked up. I dont speak in his class because he gets sexually aroused every time i make eye contact or speak!



I know there is no way to know how you feel. But you also do not know what kind of experiences we have had....There is the distinct possibility that the people you disagree with on here have gone through the exact same scenario. While I don't feel comfortable sharing my darkest experiences in dreams, I know how real it can get. 
You really gotta think outside the box and bring some positivity into this situation. There are multiple explanations for just about anything and I encourage you to explore as many as possible. 
The more you buy into this other world, the more it will engulf you emotionally. You dont need that, and you can change your experience. Please keep us updated on how these dreams proceed if you dont mind.

----------


## Sammoyke

People may be judgmental on my harshness here, but I sense to much of an emotional outreach of attention you desire from a male authoritative figure , and I don't think its a sexual attention , I need you to think about this is a very mature aspect, because if the things you are saying about this teacher are told to a parent or counselor, this teacher..who very well may have 100% NO sexual interest in you at all ( and I am definitely leaning that he dosent) you could put this teacher's ENTIRE life out of order from your suggestions that seem to be very paranoid and fear induced. You claim he is sexually aroused when u speak or make eye contact and I can't see how you can say that is a fact, it is a fear induced emotion. The fact that someone made a suggestion that it could be precognitive, and I DO believe in those types of dreams, and no I don't get any inclination that this dream is that type of dream, but just the SUGGESTION that is was has put more fear in you and now given you the obvious paranoia that he is AROUSED at your voice . That is a really irrational way to handle this dream, reoccurring can be terrifying ive had my share, I woke up this morning in tears from a dream that left me feeling helpless and wanting to reach out for my daughter just to make sure she was still with in my grasp, dreams can make you feel emotional connected to the people you see in them, be it love, guilt fear, so on and so forth. But I again retort, tred so very carefully in these accusations towards your teacher, you are most likely taking a teachers gestures the completely wrong way.

----------


## spidersense

shego did you have any success with this dream? if its stil lhappening that teacher probably masterubates to his students on a regular basis, you included. You had this dream a long time before because your life path crossed into his ia the school system. Just rmembery ou arent he onoly one being attacked by him and that although e has a mind to hurt you, you have a mind to fight back and protect yourself. call upon a guide or a spirtual entity during class to deal wit hthat guy, it should help

----------


## Sammoyke

That is the most obscene and ridiculous suggestion I have heard :/ are you really intending to help this kid with that kind of post , Spidersense? I mean it's totally 100% based on irrational thought..I am really...at a loss for words honestly.

----------


## spidersense

Teachers do these kinds of things. And she saw this man's face well before she had him for class, it's quite obvious.

----------


## Sammoyke

wow you really need to use a little bit more realistic judgement that is some very dangerous advice your attempting to give out, its irrational and based on nothing more but fear induced speculation and your only going to add to that fear based dillusion, she is a teenager having dreams about sexual conflictions that can be very common at that age, and as someone pointed out , there may have been a similar feature or based on this dream persona that reminds her of teacher, that dosen't make her teacher an a rapist, molester or any of the sort and "teachers do tese kinds of things" i mean what kind of basis of argement is that?! Yes there are some damn scummy people in this world, but if people started accusing people of sexual crimes around the world based on dreams I am pretty sure a damn load of people would be in a world of trouble, use your head before offering advice ..just wow

----------


## Shego

Yes it is still continuing. In both sides. Yesterday, I was standing in his class at a lab, and his eyes never left me. In the dream however, he is getting more brutal. Making me bleed, branding words such as whore, slut, bitch, etc, to my stomach, burning my wrists, kicking and hitting me. On Monday, he walked behind me as I was doing a lab involving a microscope, and as I was bent over looking through the microscope, he walked behind me and grazed his hand along my ass. Here's the important part. He had about six feet behind me he could have walked. I can't switch classes, on the account that its too late. I also found out he lives three houses down from mine. Yeah. You could say this is scary.

----------


## gab

It's obvious that your dreams are reflecting your daytime thoughts. Your dreams will not change untill you change your thinking. 

If what you say is really happening - you need to tell the authorities. It's not true that they will not listen to you. You need to tell your parents and together tell the principal, or the police. Excuses that you don't want to get locked up to a looney-bin are silly. You need to tell. Nobody can do it for you.

If this was a dream realated issue, we would be happy to help out. But in matters of the waking life we can only offer suggestions, but the action is in your hands. Good luck.

_Thread closed_

----------

